# flat rock



## bigracks4me (Mar 14, 2009)

fished last nite in the rain, and the cold.....alot of walleyes and suckers caught, and also seen a couple of small mouth caught. Isnt it kind of early for the small mouth to be coming up..... unless those warm days we had moved them......


----------



## hooknem (Mar 14, 2003)

I've caught smallies in mid-april before on the Huron. They're probably still quite sluggish but I think about now is when they start perking up from the long winter and they come looking for a meal. 5 weeks 'til they're legal though. (aside from the C & R season)


----------



## pipthefisher (Nov 16, 2008)

where the heck is the steel?


----------



## krause (Jul 25, 2005)

Fish from 5-8pm high water(5ft)and dirty.Only 8-9 people there everyone catching shad my buddy hooked in to very nice steel got to the bank then lost it man that fish had to be 33-36 inches no net.


----------



## proulxde (Jun 5, 2008)

Where is this so called "flat-rock" place? Im in the Standish and Tawas areas often and would like to check it out eventually! PM is appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## proulxde (Jun 5, 2008)

sounds fun


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

> where the heck is the steel?


Those would be over here on the west side...lol


----------



## bassbuster5675 (Nov 21, 2007)

*was down at huroc on sunday for a couple hours caught 3 eyes and 4 smallies the smallies did have some **** and get to them they were rather fiesty and the eyes were all egg laden females so it looks good for some being around when the season opens back up saturday.*


----------



## johnobub (Sep 23, 2006)

the wonders of punctuation in a sentance can't ever be replaced by an eye or a smallie. 

good luck fishin'


----------



## BuckNuttz (Feb 2, 2009)

bassbuster5675 said:


> *was down at huroc on sunday for a couple hours caught 3 eyes and 4 smallies the smallies did have some **** and get to them they were rather fiesty and the eyes were all egg laden females so it looks good for some being around when the season opens back up saturday.*



Walleye opens back up this Saturday????


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

BuckNuttz said:


> Walleye opens back up this Saturday????


 Friday night at 1200 am


----------



## BuckNuttz (Feb 2, 2009)

Michigander1 said:


> Friday night at 1200 am



Thanks Michigander, I haven't fished the Huron in a few years, but if the walleye are biting and its gonna be legal to keep them, I may have to give it a shot.Last Huroc walleye I caught was 24.5" female, two days before season opened in 2005.  Lets see how many lines I can tangle. Anyone wanna fish next to me! :evil: Thanks again!


----------



## bassbuster5675 (Nov 21, 2007)

*didn't know we have so many language arts and grammer professors in this room who the hell cares about punctuation. I mean as long as the info is there that's all that matters.*


----------



## maak (Aug 15, 2006)

bassbuster5675 said:


> *didn't know we have so many language arts and grammer professors in this room who the hell cares about punctuation. I mean as long as the info is there that's all that matters.*


Donttcha git allso wuryd bout dem book reeders. Itz dos dern messikens zat dont evn bothur to lern teh langooage thet getz me.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

bassbuster5675 said:


> *was down at huroc on sunday for a couple hours caught 3 eyes and 4 smallies the smallies did have some **** and get to them they were rather fiesty and the eyes were all egg laden females so it looks good for some being around when the season opens back up saturday.*


English please!:lol:


----------



## bassbuster5675 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Wonder if this cold front put a stall on the smallie bite.? Sunday was a damn good day for numbers and size, monday not so much size but still decent numbers till the front blew in. and has anyone noticed how yuppieville the river has turned since the woods n water debacle? *


----------



## johnobub (Sep 23, 2006)

stinger63 said:


> English please!:lol:





the wonders of punctuation in a sentance can't ever be replaced by an eye or a smallie.


----------



## bobcolenso (Sep 11, 2003)

im glad that walleye is opening up saturday because they are slowing down in maumee and that is a long ways to drive to get skunked and flatrock is 15 minutes away but I was wondering where and how to fish for walleye there in maumee they have a single hook rule until may 1st so its floating jigs on a carolina rig but ive also thrown crank baits in the fall at luna pier so most of the time i fish huroc i just drown worms in the back water and spend as much time picking up other peoples garbage like empty crawler containers water bottles hundreds of feet of line empty cigarette packs so i bring a 30 gallon trash bag from home each time and sometimes fill it so if these people would just take their garbage to the nearest garbage can and there are many instead of on the river bank I could about double my fishing time


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

Walleye opened last Saturday, the last Saturday in April. Floating jig head with a piece of articial worm or a gulp minnow should work well. Set it up on a 3 way swivel, with a drop line and split shot on one of the eyes. If you get snagged, the spilt shot will pull off of the drop line and you will ave your jig. Since the jg floats, it will stay off the bottom and help to reduce the number of fish you snag. Just keep your leader about one foot long, cause the water is shallow and you don't want your jig floating on top. I've caught Walleye, Smallies, and Steelhead on that rig.


----------



## bigdaveh (Jan 11, 2008)

we fished the huron on monday. we used 3 ways with floatong jigs and crawlers. we didnt get a bite. we fished for 3 hours. did pick up tons of trash. what a bunch of pigs down there. sad to see such a mess.


----------

